# I think i will never gain my cockatiel trust..



## Cipilica (Feb 9, 2019)

Hello everyone,

First of all, english is not my first language and probably i will make some mistakes here, so sorry in advance. 
I have a cockatiel named Cipi(the second), it is a she, but i have her for almost 3 months and she still don't trust me, it's still hissing me, doesn't let me touch her or straching her neck. It's not my first cockatiel, i've first had Cipilica(the first) a 4 year ago..she was kinda old(8years), and weakened because she was laying eggs and got a flu, unfortunately in my country we don't have very good aviary vet especially for exotic birds and she died, even today i don't know exactly what she had. But Cipilica was my first cockatiel and she was like my best friend i grow up with her and when i bought her from the pet shop she was really mean, he bite my father finger to the blood when he tried to clip her wings. But like in a couple a weeks she suddenly was just sweet and i don't have words to descride the bound i had with her. Before i wook up she was there next to me gently pick my nose to wake up and scratch her, i got her everywhere through the country, loved road trips. She was amaizing and i just wish for Cipi(the second) to be almost as amaizing and sweet as she was, but it's been 3 months now since i got her and she is cold and distant still scared of me. I took the training i found on this forum and nothing..she step up but only if she is outside the cage, she eat from my hand but only if she is on the cage. She really doesn't like to get my hand in the cage, and even if i hold my hand for 20 minutes she still not calm down. I have two parakeets(someone donated to me) a boy and a girl, we have a tolerating relationship i think, i mean they just enjoy each other and i;m just the one who feed them, but that don;t bothers me because i loved that i can take care of them, the person who gave me them really neglected them. And Cipi like them stays with them in their cage(i keep cipi and the parakeets separated, but when i'm school i let them in the same room). I just want to be friend with Cipi and i don;t know what else to do..i think she don't like me at all..please can someone help me?


----------



## Farah (May 17, 2018)

She is so cute
Let her stand on your shoulder and walk around dont touch or scratch her let her like being on your shoulder first and give her millet


----------



## frozengirl (Nov 26, 2016)

Remove the millet from the cage. Use it for bonding only. Is she on a healthy diet? (30-60% veges or sprouts / 25% pellets / 10-40% seeds/grains - little or no sunflower)? 

If she isn’t then you need to work towards feeding her healthier. Learn her likes and dislikes . If she really likes a certain toy , try wearing it around your neck on some hemp string. Like Farrah said, try attaching/clipping millet to your shoulder, then putting her there. If she is super scared of you, this isn’t going to work however, and you will just need to be around her more often until she becomes more curious about you. If she is only hanging out with the budgies when you have them out, you might want to try some time with just u and her. Untame birds tend to trust other birds over humans. 

Some birds will never like hands much so u can try offering your arm instead when putting her in and out of the cage. For her to trust your hands, she has to make that leap of faith. If she doesn’t eat seed and pellets all day, she will become more brave for treats like that millet spray. Always move slow in the cage with ur hands when trying to get her to eat from ur hand. Don’t go directly to her, let her move towards your hand. 

You can try clicker training to help communicate and bond with her. 

Lastly just be patient. Good luck!


----------

